# Rotten in Denmark?   Climate Cooling?



## billc (Aug 9, 2013)

Hmmm...They just don't get it...they are supposed to say global warming....not cooling...

http://www.climatedepot.com/2013/08...-agemuch-colder-wintersdramatic-consequences/


> Hat-tip: NTZ reader Arne Garbøl
> The August 7 print edition of the Danish Jyllands-Posten, the famous daily that published the &#8220;Muhammad caricatures&#8220;, features a full 2-page article bearing the headline: &#8221;The behavior of the sun may trigger a new little ice age&#8221; followed by the sub-headline: &#8220;Defying all predictions, the globe may be on the road towards a new little ice age with much colder winters.&#8221;
> So now even the once very green Danish media is now spreading the seeds of doubt. So quickly can &#8220;settled science&#8221; become controversial and hotly disputed. The climate debate is far from over. And when it does end, it looks increasingly as if it&#8217;ll end in favor of the skeptics.





> JP starts by reminding readers that it was just over 100 years ago that the world had clawed itself out of the little ice age, which extended from 1400 &#8211; 1900, a time when the Thames river often froze over. All paths in determining the cause of the little ice age all seem to converge to a single factor: solar activity.
> The Jyllands-Posten quotes David Hathaway:
> &#8216;We now have the lowest solar activity in 100 years,&#8217; David Hathaway from American space research institute NASA newly concluded in connection to the release of new figures for the sun&#8217;s activity. He said the activity for the ongoing cycle is half of the previous cycle, and he predicted an even lower activity for the next cycle, which will hit us in few years.&#8221;


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 10, 2013)

:chuckles:  I have always said that the present cycle of fast warming (and it *is* warming faster than it ever has before, no matter what a persons politics might delude them into personally thinking) will be the trigger for a fast inversion back into an Ice Age again.  It's happened before, with some speculating that the change happened within the span of a human lifetime, so I see no reason to assume that it will not happen again.  Of course, the 'starting point' circumstances were different when it happened last time, with the trigger into cooling being, ironically, a period of warming melting land-borne ice that eventually broke through to the sea in an enormous deluge.

The climate is a dynamic, chaotic, hyper-complex system with so many variables involved in it that it is not currently possible to enumerate them all with any degree of certitude.  That is especially so when you consider that life itself is part of the system.  So it's a roll-the-bones circumstance as to what will happen next - whichever way it goes will not be good for us as a species if we don't get out act together.


----------

